# Finished these up today



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Put hangers on these 2 today. I still have a bunch of stuff on my finishing table. I am done with the vcarved stuff, now to start carving some models. I have a clock running today. My 3 day event is on Oct. 8th, 9th, and 10th. I am almost ready.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work...


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

Beautiful work on the signs. Made me think back a lot of years. I/we went to Conneaut Lake Park a lot, probably 2 or 3 times a year. Lived across the boarder in Ashtabula County, Ohio most of my life.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice signs Karen. Did you do the paint job on them?


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Very Very nice work. Those colors really bring out the carvings!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

The painting is really well done.


----------



## Red (Sep 1, 2021)

Awesome work!!

Red


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

old55 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Blinky said:


> Beautiful work on the signs. Made me think back a lot of years. I/we went to Conneaut Lake Park a lot, probably 2 or 3 times a year. Lived across the boarder in Ashtabula County, Ohio most of my life.


The park is pretty much shut down, because It has a new owner who is selling all the rides. The neighbors who live along the road next to the park are always taking him to court. It’s a mess. It will become an entertainment area for concerts and festivals.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cncest said:


> The painting is really well done.


Thank you, I have been painting since I was a child.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> Nice signs Karen. Did you do the paint job on them?


Yes, I love to paint. You must visit my website to view my gallery


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice carving signs, Karen.
I see that you are totally recovered from your last incident in your garage. Congratulations!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------

